

Implementing breakpoints on x86 Linux - kmc
http://mainisusuallyafunction.blogspot.com/2011/01/implementing-breakpoints-on-x86-linux.html

======
nkurz
That's a good informative article. I'd never stopped to think about how
breakpoints work. Basically, you overwrite part the code to call an interrupt
which sends SIGTRAP. Your SIGTRAP handler then has to both do what you want
and execute the code that you patched over. Thanks for posting this, and
please keeping posting more like it! It deserves more attention than it got.

